# KISS Destroyer !!!



## tracy.net (Aug 30, 2009)

These are the rare Great Jim Fawkes resin Kiss destroyer album cover figures. These are sooo much better than the polar lights! Just wanted to post them cause i know there are some who will enjoy them.I had these painted and can find the guy who did them for me. If your on the forum please contact me i have a paul stanley thats need painted to match the set, and i have a extra ace and peter if anyones interested in them .:thumbsup:


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

I Like them! But when I was a teenager in the 70's I liked KISS!:thumbsup: And still do!

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

My favorite band ever! Saw what was probably the best Kiss show I ever saw, just 10 weeks ago, and I have seen many!

These kits are just fantastic. I wish the Polar kits looked this good. 

I think the guy who sculpted these is over on the Clubhouse.


Gotta go cause It's Cold Gin Time Again.....


Max Bryant


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

tracy.net said:


> These are the rare Great Jim Fawkes resin Kiss destroyer album cover figures. These are sooo much better than the polar lights! Just wanted to post them cause i know there are some who will enjoy them.I had these painted and can find the guy who did them for me. If your on the forum please contact me i have a paul stanley thats need painted to match the set, and i have a extra ace and peter if anyones interested in them .:thumbsup:


Where`s Paul?


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

bizzarobrian said:


> Where`s Paul?


Never mind I just read your thread again. DOH


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

tracy.net said:


> These are the rare Great Jim Fawkes resin Kiss destroyer album cover figures. These are sooo much better than the polar lights! Just wanted to post them cause i know there are some who will enjoy them.I had these painted and can find the guy who did them for me. If your on the forum please contact me i have a paul stanley thats need painted to match the set, and i have a extra ace and peter if anyones interested in them .:thumbsup:


Can you please message me with prices?


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

Yeah the PL kits were stiff & cartoony looking.I`m surprised the band ok` ed them.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

^ Take a walk through your local Spencer's Gifts. It's pretty obvious KISS will approve just about anything when it comes to merchandising--I think the only thing I haven't seen their logo or likenesses on is feminine hygiene products. :freak:


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Zombie_61 said:


> ^ Take a walk through your local Spencer's Gifts. It's pretty obvious KISS will approve just about anything when it comes to merchandising--I think the only thing I haven't seen their logo or likenesses on is feminine hygiene products. :freak:


Please, Zombie ol buddy...don't give them ideas... :drunk:


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

MightyMax said:


> My favorite band ever! Saw what was probably the best Kiss show I ever saw, just 10 weeks ago, and I have seen many!
> 
> These kits are just fantastic. I wish the Polar kits looked this good.
> 
> ...


Didn`t Jim Fawkes pass away?


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

bizzarobrian said:


> Can you please message me with prices?


Please post a pic of Paul when he`s done.


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

bizzarobrian said:


> Didn`t Jim Fawkes pass away?


Yes Jim Fawkes is sadly no longer with us. 
Maybe they are not the same figures but there was a Clubhouse member telling a story. He sculpted Kiss figures and the got a personal C&D phone call from Gene. 

Max


----------



## JWL Slot Cars (Mar 11, 2007)

Those are fantastic. 










-Jeff


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Zombie_61 said:


> ^ Take a walk through your local Spencer's Gifts. It's pretty obvious KISS will approve just about anything when it comes to merchandising--I think the only thing I haven't seen their logo or likenesses on is feminine hygiene products. :freak:


I'm sure that's just because no one has asked yet to license it! I don't think they let too many dollars slip away...


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

Moebius said:


> I'm sure that's just because no one has asked yet to license it! I don't think they let too many dollars slip away...


Gene`s mattress is stuffed with money for a reason.


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

Yes, these figures look *MUCH* better than the PL kits, but (just a personal opinion here) I've always thought resin was a much better medium for figures than styrene to begin with.


----------



## Acererak (Dec 31, 2004)

Those are KILLER!!!! One of my favorite bands of all time. Thank you for sharing!!!


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

Anyone know how big these are?


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

MightyMax said:


> Yes Jim Fawkes is sadly no longer with us.
> Maybe they are not the same figures but there was a Clubhouse member telling a story. He sculpted Kiss figures and the got a personal C&D phone call from Gene.
> 
> Max


Those were the busts he was talking about.
I think this one from WF2009 is one of the ones he sculpted
http://www.tylisaari.com/models/shows/wf2009/con095.JPG


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

I watch gene Simmons family jewels on the A&E channel and he has a huge collection and KISS memorabillia store in his home.


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

I bought the Peter Criss & Ace that Tracy had for sale & I can say that these are worth picking up.Peter is molded all in one piece.Now I have to hunt down the other 2. lol


----------



## tracy.net (Aug 30, 2009)

I wish more kits came molded in one piece !! Gene should not be too hard to find ...now paul is a another story extra tough to find took me around 5 years to get one! At one point it was a grail kit for me. These are excellent sculpts ! If i remender correctly these were limited to 200 but recall someone saying gene put a halt on the producer so no where near that many was made. Indeed very RARE !!


----------

